# Suggestions for an instructor in Calgary?



## Hi-Psi (Sep 30, 2008)

Well it's been 2 weeks of learning the basics with regards to learning to play my new guitar and am ready to start getting lessons from an instructor.

Anyone have any suggestions for an instructor in Calgary?

Any recommendations for how often I should be seeing the instuctor? I have 2 weeks at home and then I go out of town for 2 weeks, that's my schedule for most of the winter.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

What part of town are you in and how far are you willing to drive for lessons? Are you even willing to drive or do you want someone to come to your home?

What sorts of music do you listen to and what do you want to learn to play? And please don't just say 'everything'. Name a few bands who you like.

Most studios won't like to work with the 2 on/2 off schedule, though it never hurts to ask. Private teachers are more likely to be more flexible.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Most studios won't like to work with the 2 on/2 off schedule, though it never hurts to ask. Private teachers are more likely to be more flexible.


I taught through a studio and they were flexible with adult students--I had some that similar schedules.

Although it's been a while since I taught--and they've changed a lot of stuff since then--so I don't know if they still would.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> I taught through a studio and they were flexible with adult students--I had some that similar schedules.
> 
> Although it's been a while since I taught--and they've changed a lot of stuff since then--so I don't know if they still would.


The places I teach at will sometimes do it for the last student of the day or if another student wants the opposite weeks. Otherwise they don't want gaps in the night when there's a waiting list of students. It depends on the studio and the teacher.


----------



## Hi-Psi (Sep 30, 2008)

kat_ said:


> What part of town are you in and how far are you willing to drive for lessons? Are you even willing to drive or do you want someone to come to your home?
> 
> What sorts of music do you listen to and what do you want to learn to play? And please don't just say 'everything'. Name a few bands who you like.
> 
> Most studios won't like to work with the 2 on/2 off schedule, though it never hurts to ask. Private teachers are more likely to be more flexible.


I live in Coventry Hills in the north. I'm willing to drive to most parts of the city and I'd be willing to have someone come to my home. I would of course prefer somewhere close but I want a good teacher and would be willing to make the extra effort to get that.

I listen to a little bit of everything  but the music that I like most is stuff by City and Colour, Death Cab for Cutie, Snow Patrol, The Kooks, Bloc Party and Kings of Leon.

Yeah I know my schedule will be tough to work with but it's what I'm stuck with. I get to practice everyday at work though which is nice so at least I'm not taking two weeks off altogether while I'm away.

Jason


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi-Psi,


Check this place, I found it a couple of days ago with Google. They are really close to you too (and me :smile . They are in Country Hills Blvd in the NE. I am going to contact them myself.

http://rhythmicstudios.com/

Good Luck. :wave:


----------



## wkriski (Nov 18, 2008)

*I'm in Calgary and teach*

Hi Jason,

I'm in Calgary but I teach online. You can study the online video lessons with 5 courses and forums and also submit vids so I can give you feedback. It's only $19/month with $2.95 trial and you won't have to drive anywhere. Check out the link in my signature.

If you want a hardcore, strict Jazz teacher I would go with Ralf Buschmeyer.

Drop me a line if you have any questions.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jason: Definitely go to a music studio and not a music store for a teacher. You might also try kijiji.com and go the services/music lessons section. This is a pretty good website in Ontario for finding good quality instructors and likely is for Calgary too. Definitely make sure your teacher is one who teaches you to read music and has a "structured" lesson program. 

Let us know how you make out with finding a teacher.


----------

